# Mt Chocorua



## LongStep (Oct 17, 2007)

anything crazy i need to know about hiking mt Chocorua? Planning on heading up there this sat. what are some good trail routes? all help is appreciated.


----------



## MichaelJ (Oct 18, 2007)

The summit of Chocorua is all open, smooth, slab, and given Saturday's forecast of rain, you should be prepared to turn back if slippery or stormy.

My favorite way up is the Champney Falls Trail. It's a very straightforward route off the Kanc, it's not the "popular" way up, the falls are beautiful (be sure to take the side trail down to them), the switchbacks easy, and you pop out on the ridge in a position to visit the Sister peaks as well as head over to the main summit.

The views on a good day are tremendous, so I hope you'll go back in better weather!


----------



## Mike P. (Oct 18, 2007)

I agree with Michael on conditions, rocky summit can be slick in rain &  or ice.  Current snow/ice conditions seem to be a little higher in elevation but not much.  Given forecast, I might consider a higher but easier trip like Osceola. (From Tripoli Rd.  From Kanc it's much harder)


----------



## threecy (Oct 18, 2007)

I agree, it's not a place to be in wet weather.  Watch the temps closely too - the Champney Falls Trail (as well as the shortcut back to it from near Middle Sister) can get icy quickly.


----------



## LongStep (Oct 18, 2007)

thanks guys. I saw the forcast after I made the post and it may be a weekend to redo the floors in the living room instead of a good hike. Hopefully Ill get to do this hike before the weather requires additional tracking equipment because I am very green to that and would like some time to educate myself in winter hiking(in the whites).


----------



## Mike P. (Oct 18, 2007)

If you can take off at will, keep an eye out for the forecast, It's not uncommon to get an early snowfall up high in late October & then to have a bunch melt off in November.  Now i spend most of my time on the 4K peaks but I would have to say that several 4k peaks would be easier to practice winter skills on than Chocurua.

Assuming navigation is not a skill you are trying to work on, try some of these peaks:  (includes some under 4K too.  I've done all of these)

Belknap, Willard, Blueberry  (near Moosilauke), Waumbek, Marttha, Pierce, Jackson,  Osceola (from Tripoli road if still open), Tecumseh (in full winter when lots of snow, this route in summer has a rocky stretch that early & real late would be mix of ice & rock), Indian head


----------



## MichaelJ (Oct 18, 2007)

The good thing about learning winter hiking in the Whites is that there are all different levels of hiking available all in the same area, and you can safely progress from the simplest to the more challenging as you learn and/or buy gear.

My suspicion is that there will still be time to do this hike this fall before anything gets dangerous or even technical. The counterpoint to all that open slab is that when the sun hits it, it gets really warm really fast, and ice & snow will melt or not stick up there. Down in the trees, you might hit icy patches that call for stabilicers, but you could come out up top and find yourself in the clear. On a good weather day, I mean.


----------

